
Intel could be about to lose Google, one of its biggest customers - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-could-choose-qualcomm-over-intel-2016-2
======
wmf
This is a pretty speculative (one might say linkbaity) take on the deal.
Google hasn't replaced Intel with Power8 and the Qualcomm deal is at a much
earlier stage.

